

Any good resources to learn PHP? - mdickson

I'm just starting out learning certain languages and was wondering if anyone knew of any good sites for PHP beginers or what not. Thanks in advance.
======
hrasm
If you already have a programming background, my advice is build a simple app.
Pick up a fairly easy framework (like CodeIgniter in PHP's case) to help you
hasten your coding. Added advantage is decent security measures built-in that
a neophyte can unwittingly leave out. Finally, tighten php.ini for production.

------
steventruong
Although a bit outdated, check out <http://tizag.com/>

------
gregjor
php.net

